# UCLA Application font? (1 Viewer)



## Indigo (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm curious as to what font/size/spacing people are using for their writing materials for the UCLA app. They don't specify anywhere (as far as I can find). I'll probably call and ask them cause I'm not sure how long the treatment is supposed to be. They say 1-2 pages, but a double spaced page is obviously very different from a single spaced page ...


----------



## katavi08 (Oct 19, 2015)

I emailed them a few weeks ago asking the same question. They told me to use Times New Roman font and it should be size 12. They also said it could be either single or double spaced. I'm personally using single space.


----------



## Indigo (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## katavi08 (Oct 27, 2015)

Have you sent in your application yet? I'm freaking out that it's due on Sunday even though I have everything done.


----------



## Indigo (Oct 27, 2015)

I haven't sent it in yet. I'm just finishing the final touches for the personal statement and treatment. But I want to send it in asap so it doesn't get in the way of Halloween. Do you know by any chance if the letters of rec need to be submitted online before we submit the application or can the references still submit after we've submitted? 

I'm not too stressed about the UCLA app, I'm freaking out more about making a film I want to add to my visual portfolio for the other apps.


----------



## katavi08 (Oct 27, 2015)

Indigo said:


> I haven't sent it in yet. I'm just finishing the final touches for the personal statement and treatment. But I want to send it in asap so it doesn't get in the way of Halloween. Do you know by any chance if the letters of rec need to be submitted online before we submit the application or can the references still submit after we've submitted?
> 
> I'm not too stressed about the UCLA app, I'm freaking out more about making a film I want to add to my visual portfolio for the other apps.


I don't think you need to have all your recommendations in by Sunday; I think they just want you to have listed them, and their email addresses if their sending them in electronically. I know one of my recommenders will not have it done by Sunday.

I too am currently in the process of making a film for the other schools. It is certainly a stressful process.


----------



## Indigo (Oct 29, 2015)

Yes I'm excited to celebrate once everything is over in a month!


----------

